

The span of Common Lisp types - mjn
http://symbo1ics.com/blog/?p=1495

======
mjn
I don't link this as an example of anything you'd really be interested in
doing as a coder of idiomatic CL, but I thought it was an interesting read
from the perspective of someone coming from more of a Haskell/Scala/etc.
background trying to see to what extent Lisp's programmable/extensible type
system can produce something approximating the types seen in those languages.

